# Jiggypluff, Ness, Lucario=CONFIRMED



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Source

Too bad they couldn't confirm Ashley from Wario Ware. Smooth Moves.-_-


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know what to think... Jigglypuff and Ness are a pain for me to play as, and I thought Pokemon was getting way too much attention even in Melee. It is the second-biggest Ninty thing and all, but yeah... Lucario??? C'mon.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] I don't know what to think... Jigglypuff and Ness are a pain for me to play as, and I thought Pokemon was getting way too much attention even in Melee. It is the second-biggest Ninty thing and all, but yeah... Lucario??? C'mon. [/quote]
 Mewtwo is probably not going to be returning.
As for Ness, I agree. He was a pain.
Juggypuff I found ok. I also just reliazed it's Jiggypuff not Jiggypluff.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I don't know what to think... Jigglypuff and Ness are a pain for me to play as, and I thought Pokemon was getting way too much attention even in Melee. It is the second-biggest Ninty thing and all, but yeah... Lucario??? C'mon.


Mewtwo is probably not going to be returning.
As for Ness, I agree. He was a pain.
Juggypuff I found ok. I also just reliazed it's Jiggypuff not Jiggypluff. [/quote]
 You spelled Jigglypuff wrong three different ways XD. I think Mewtwo will return, he had an original moveset... Pichu, though? I dunno.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] I don't know what to think... Jigglypuff and Ness are a pain for me to play as, and I thought Pokemon was getting way too much attention even in Melee. It is the second-biggest Ninty thing and all, but yeah... Lucario??? C'mon.


Mewtwo is probably not going to be returning.
As for Ness, I agree. He was a pain.
Juggypuff I found ok. I also just reliazed it's Jiggypuff not Jiggypluff. [/quote]
You spelled Jigglypuff wrong three different ways XD. I think Mewtwo will return, he had an original moveset... Pichu, though? I dunno. [/quote]
 I never did like that Pokemon.   
-_-


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spelled Jigglypuff wrong three different ways XD. I think Mewtwo will return, he had an original moveset... Pichu, though? I dunno. [/quote]
I never did like that Pokemon.   
-_-			 [/quote]
 Not only was his target test annoying as hell, try beating All-Star mode with him... you''ll have to use all three hearts and die a few times besides =P Lucario is a more promising fighter. At least he won't hurt himself.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spelled Jigglypuff wrong three different ways XD. I think Mewtwo will return, he had an original moveset... Pichu, though? I dunno. [/quote]
I never did like that Pokemon.   
-_-			 [/quote]
Not only was his target test annoying as hell, try beating All-Star mode with him... you''ll have to use all three hearts and die a few times besides =P Lucario is a more promising fighter. At least he won't hurt himself. [/quote]
 Jigglypuff was terrible overall. Maybe they could have replaced him/her with Wigglytuff.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never did like that Pokemon.   
-_-			 [/quote]
Not only was his target test annoying as hell, try beating All-Star mode with him... you''ll have to use all three hearts and die a few times besides =P Lucario is a more promising fighter. At least he won't hurt himself. [/quote]
Jigglypuff was terrible overall. Maybe they could have replaced him/her with Wigglytuff. [/quote]
 That'll be the day, Jigglypuff is more popular than Pikachu in Japan. By the way, I was talking about Pichu in my last post =P He hurts himself whenever he attacks, that little wimp. Jigglypuff's target test was easier if you knew what to do. I wonder what people will think if Mewtwo is taken out, and if anyone will notice XD


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never did like that Pokemon.   
-_-			 [/quote]
Not only was his target test annoying as hell, try beating All-Star mode with him... you''ll have to use all three hearts and die a few times besides =P Lucario is a more promising fighter. At least he won't hurt himself. [/quote]
Jigglypuff was terrible overall. Maybe they could have replaced him/her with Wigglytuff. [/quote]
That'll be the day, Jigglypuff is more popular than Pikachu in Japan. By the way, I was talking about Pichu in my last post =P He hurts himself whenever he attacks, that little wimp. Jigglypuff's target test was easier if you knew what to do. I wonder what people will think if Mewtwo is taken out, and if anyone will notice XD [/quote]
 Pichu...-_-
Worst Super Smash Bros. character ever.
I heard about that. Maybe thats why he/she is in Super Smash Bros. Brawl.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, same with Mr. Game & Watch and Captain Falcon- they had original movesets, too. It's a bit different for Captain Falcon, though, because Ganondorf stole his moveset.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Yeah, same with Mr. Game & Watch and Captain Falcon- they had original movesets, too. It's a bit different for Captain Falcon, though, because Ganondorf stole his moveset. [/quote]
Or did Captain Falcon steal Ganondorf's moveset?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Yeah, same with Mr. Game & Watch and Captain Falcon- they had original movesets, too. It's a bit different for Captain Falcon, though, because Ganondorf stole his moveset.


Or did Captain Falcon steal Ganondorf's moveset? [/quote]
 Nope Captain Falcon was in the 64 version *which I own* and Ganondorf wasn't.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Yeah, same with Mr. Game & Watch and Captain Falcon- they had original movesets, too. It's a bit different for Captain Falcon, though, because Ganondorf stole his moveset.


Or did Captain Falcon steal Ganondorf's moveset? [/quote]
Nope Captain Falcon was in the 64 version *which I own* and Ganondorf wasn't. [/quote]
 I forgot about that.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, awesome 3 new/returning characters.  Lucario really reminds me of Captain Falcon.  Because Lucario is both fast and strong, like Captain Falcon =D.  And I can still pity people by using Jiggly because people always get embarassed when I own them with Jigglypuff =).

Ganondorf was a clone of Capt. Falcon.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 21, 2008)

Aren't those just stickers............


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2008)

No, it's saying who the stickers are attached to.  Also, maybe the 1st person isn't  Pikachu and it's Pichu.  Btw, if you want to find it yourself go to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfb2l-iYlRo...awlcentral.com/ and it's at 4:21.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Aren't those just stickers............


 No...


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, they are, but that's not the part we're looking at.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

The roster leaked last night, guys, check the GL.


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2008)

That's a dissapointing roster to say the least. If it is real, they need more newcomers.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> That's a dissapointing roster to say the least. If it is real, they need more newcomers.


 I disagree. 

There's 21 possible Veterans and 16 Newcommers. That's pretty good in my opinion. What were you expecting, about 100 characters?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well yeah...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In your dreams.

They'd have to fill the entire disk with characters. No online or any of those other extras. Just fighting and 100 characters.


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd be okay with that.

Now that I think about it, those characters are good, it's just I would have liked not knowing characters such as Dedede or Olimar and discovering them when I played the game.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not believing in any "real" roster leak until I get the game and see the characters for myself.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> That's a dissapointing roster to say the least. If it is real, they need more newcomers.


haha.

Nintendo doesn't use Blu-Ray discs, they use normal DVD's, so the data they can use is really limited. Normal DVD's can only hold about 4.7GB's, when Blu-Ray discs can hold about 50GB's.

I think 39 characters is ok. (assuming this roster is the real one)


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know, I loved discovering all the characters in SSB and SSBM.  Now they are all leaked.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually, they're using a dual layer DVD, which has twice the capacity of a regular one, I think.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That reminds me, does anyone know when DVD-compatible Wiis are being produced? A little off-topic, but yeah.

I'm still expecting 48 characters.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me, does anyone know when DVD-compatible Wiis are being produced? A little off-topic, but yeah.

I'm still expecting 48 characters. [/quote]
 Trust me man.  This is real.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Points at Dragon Ball Z games on Wii*

*looks at how many characters there are*

*laughs at lack of extra features*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU had the choice to click the link. It had a jump for a reason.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, the jump was there for a reason.  Of course, even if you don't want it spoiled, it's tough not to click it.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm  still not entirely sure to believe that list, but i dunno...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Wait, this roster actually has 39 characters if we're counting Shiek, Zero Suit, and the Pokemon as different characters.

If you think about it that way, it's not that bad of a roster.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 21, 2008)

I usually don't count changing characters as more than one, so I'd consider it 35 characters, which isn't horrible, but a little underwhelming in my opinion. I was expecting a few more than that, but I still don't know what to believe. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> I usually don't count changing characters as more than one, so I'd consider it 35 characters, which isn't horrible, but a little underwhelming in my opinion. I was expecting a few more than that, but I still don't know what to believe. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


 Yeah, I wanted at least 50.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, link wont work for me.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wasn't that just a rumor?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think so.  Last I heard it was the real deal, though I'm not 100% sure, so don't quote me on it.


----------



## JJH (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> The roster leaked last night, guys, check the GL.


 It hasn't been confirmed. Besides, "Toon" Link?   
-_-


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hated The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker. I bought The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass and I hated that as well.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, neither of us quoted each other.     

But uhm... Windwaker Link is sort of a given...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PH is the best game for the DS, by the way. Better than Wind Waker, IMO. Toon Link should get in- almost half the games in the series use the Toon Link image.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PH is the best game for the DS, by the way. Better than Wind Waker, IMO. Toon Link should get in- almost half the games in the series use the Toon Link image. [/quote]
 I disagree. Chibi Robo: Park Patrol is the best DS game.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unless we're the same person.     

Nah...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PH is the best game for the DS, by the way. Better than Wind Waker, IMO. Toon Link should get in- almost half the games in the series use the Toon Link image. [/quote]
 Even though I disagree and think games like C4 and AW: DoR are miles ahead of Phantom Hourglass, I have to say this -- just because a minority dislikes the game doesn't mean the character won't be in.  Majority rules, and Sakurai likes Windwaker Link, too... so he's basically a shoo-in.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. Chibi Robo: Park Patrol is the best DS game. [/quote]
 I disagree. Drawn to Life is the best DS game.

We all have different opinions, kay?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though I disagree and think games like C4 and AW: DoR are miles ahead of Phantom Hourglass, I have to say this -- just because a minority dislikes the game doesn't mean the character won't be in.  Majority rules, and Sakurai likes Windwaker Link, too... so he's basically a shoo-in. [/quote]
 C4? By the way, Drawn to Life and Chibi Robo are only decent games. PH beats them both easily. 

I'd say there are only a few games equal to or better than PH: 
New Super Mario Bros, Elite Beat Agents, Dual Strike, and Sonic Rush.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 21, 2008)

There are many great DS games, and it all depends on your personal preference which YOU think is best, but you have to look at the majority as Bul said. So it's not necessarily what you like, look at what the majority thinks of the game(s).


Edit: Oh, and I believe C4 is Contra 4 Shadow.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though I disagree and think games like C4 and AW: DoR are miles ahead of Phantom Hourglass, I have to say this -- just because a minority dislikes the game doesn't mean the character won't be in.  Majority rules, and Sakurai likes Windwaker Link, too... so he's basically a shoo-in. [/quote]
C4? By the way, Drawn to Life and Chibi Robo are only decent games. PH beats them both easily. 

I'd say there are only a few games equal to or better than PH: 
New Super Mario Bros, Elite Beat Agents, Dual Strike, and Sonic Rush. [/quote]
 It really isn't, I do like PH better. Only using an example to try and kill that convo and get back to Brawl.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

In any case    			 I still think a 35 character roster is underwhelming and is probably fake.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:
ChaosZero
Posted 1/21/2008 12:51:25 AM
message detail

Here's some hope:

35 characters is bull, in my opinion.
---
Quote:
Quote:
From: ChaosZero | Posted: 1/21/2008 12:00:07 AM | Message Detail


By the way....

This isn't a direct statement from my source, simply my own opinion based on logic and common sense:

35 characters? BULL.

There's more. This is a true "prediction" from me. Based on logic. "Well it wasn't that hard of a guess" they'll say. And they're right. 35 characters is

PREPOSTEROUS.

How many secret characters did melee have? Do you think they'd have 1/4 or 1/2 of those? Four or five unlockables, while two of those are in commercials? (sonic and snake)

Right. Actually, it's good for you to not hype it up so much for yourself, so it can blow your socks off later.




This is a quote from ChaosZero, the guy who predicted the Dragoon about 2 months before it was even announced by Sakurai. He even went into great detail describing it, so this guy is trustworthy.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] In any case    			 I still think a 35 character roster is underwhelming and is probably fake. [/quote]
 I agree. Hopefully, there will be 48 characters.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] In any case    			 I still think a 35 character roster is underwhelming and is probably fake.


I agree. Hopefully, there will be 48 characters. [/quote]
 At one point I believe I heard there were supposed to be 48.

We'll see I suppose. For now, this is the lineup.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

This roster is all wrong, it doesn't include the one I just found...

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/...chief/chief.jpg


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Quote:
> ChaosZero
> Posted 1/21/2008 12:51:25 AM
> message detail
> ...


...And that is why I don't believe what he's saying.

The rabid Smash Bros. fanboy in all of us is screaming in protest at the proposed 35 character roster, but only a select few are looking at this logically.  I believe ChaosZero... when the info comes from his source.

It's not like he's actually trustworthy... his source is, though.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't get me wrong, I know he said this based on his personal opinion, but after looking at all of these supposed prophets, many seem to be contradicting, or some simply agreeing with others, but it's very hard to tell who has it right or wrong.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] This roster is all wrong, it doesn't include the one I just found...

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/...chief/chief.jpg [/quote]
  
:huh:			 Who is it?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] This roster is all wrong, it doesn't include the one I just found...
> 
> http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/...chief/chief.jpg


  
:huh:			 Who is it? [/quote]
Master Chief, of course he's confirmed right there. From Halo 3.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]This roster is all wrong, it doesn't include the one I just found...

http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/...chief/chief.jpg[/quote]
phailure.

http://img297.imageshack.us/img297/5452/mastercheifyh9.png


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] This roster is all wrong, it doesn't include the one I just found...
> 
> http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/...chief/chief.jpg


  
:huh:			 Who is it? [/quote]
 Do you know anything about consoles OTHER than Ninty stuff?


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know anything about consoles OTHER than Ninty stuff? [/quote]
 I know some stuff about PS3.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

It's Master Chief from Halo 3, a decent game for the XBox 360. He's joined the Brawl!

For those who haven't figured it out, I made this picture =P


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Master Chief from Halo 3, a decent game for the XBox 360. He's joined the Brawl! [/quote]
 I'm not a fan of Halo.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 21, 2008)

In case anyone is interested, this is a great thread proving and disproving many of these Brawl prophets. Believe what you want, and be aware these could be spoilers. http://smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=135778


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's Master Chief from Halo 3, a *decent* game for the XBox 360. He's joined the Brawl!

For those who haven't figured it out, I made this picture =P[/quote]
2 phailures in 10 minutes?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 phailures in 10 minutes? [/quote]
As far as I'm concerned, Halo 3 is nothing big. After playing with Call of Duty 4 aand Bioshock... yeah, it looks like a remake of Halo 2.

I take full responsibility for the image, though.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 phailures in 10 minutes? [/quote]
As far as I'm concerned, Halo 3 is nothing big. After playing with Call of Duty 4 aand Bioshock... yeah, it looks like a remake of Halo 2.

I take full responsibility for the image, though. [/quote]
 Halo 3 is amazing. Then again though, this is coming from someone who has only merely touched Halo 1 and 2. Personally, I like it better than CoD4, and BioShock (as you might have previously read) was way too dark for me.

As far as this 35 character roster goes...I'm slightly dissapointed...but then again, I can't really think of any other reasonable-characters to add in...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, Halo 3 is nothing big. After playing with Call of Duty 4 aand Bioshock... yeah, it looks like a remake of Halo 2.

I take full responsibility for the image, though. [/quote]
Halo 3 is amazing. Then again though, this is coming from someone who has only merely touched Halo 1 and 2. Personally, I like it better than CoD4, and BioShock (as you might have previously read) was way too dark for me.

As far as this 35 character roster goes...I'm slightly dissapointed...but then again, I can't really think of any other reasonable-characters to add in... [/quote]
 How about some Metroid support? We have one character representing the series according to this.


----------



## Grawr (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, Halo 3 is nothing big. After playing with Call of Duty 4 aand Bioshock... yeah, it looks like a remake of Halo 2.

I take full responsibility for the image, though. [/quote]
Halo 3 is amazing. Then again though, this is coming from someone who has only merely touched Halo 1 and 2. Personally, I like it better than CoD4, and BioShock (as you might have previously read) was way too dark for me.

As far as this 35 character roster goes...I'm slightly dissapointed...but then again, I can't really think of any other reasonable-characters to add in... [/quote]
How about some Metroid support? We have one character representing the series according to this. [/quote]
 Ah, you've got a point there...


And I'm still hoping to see some EBA involvement...as an Assist Trophy or something.

Oh, and this means that wierd Megaman rumor a while ago wasn't true?


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish Megaman was in it, although the creator confirmed he wasn't going to be for us.

EBA AT FTW.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I saw an Ouendan trophy somewhere in there...


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I saw an Ouendan trophy somewhere in there...


 Sweet, I'd like those games to get recognition. There's going to be tons of  AC trophies, too.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I saw an Ouendan trophy somewhere in there...


 What is it?
I've heard the name before but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's the original EBA. We just took the series and USafied it.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And Canadized it.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 21, 2008)

Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, Halo 3 is nothing big. After playing with Call of Duty 4 aand Bioshock... yeah, it looks like a remake of Halo 2.

I take full responsibility for the image, though. [/quote]
Halo 3 is amazing. Then again though, this is coming from someone who has only merely touched Halo 1 and 2. Personally, I like it better than CoD4, and BioShock (as you might have previously read) was way too dark for me.

As far as this 35 character roster goes...I'm slightly dissapointed...but then again, I can't really think of any other reasonable-characters to add in... [/quote]
How about some Metroid support? We have one character representing the series according to this. [/quote]
 Actually.. there are two from Metroid     

Zero Suit Samus and Samus with her Suit.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo 3 is amazing. Then again though, this is coming from someone who has only merely touched Halo 1 and 2. Personally, I like it better than CoD4, and BioShock (as you might have previously read) was way too dark for me.

As far as this 35 character roster goes...I'm slightly dissapointed...but then again, I can't really think of any other reasonable-characters to add in... [/quote]
How about some Metroid support? We have one character representing the series according to this. [/quote]
Actually.. there are two from Metroid     

Zero Suit Samus and Samus with her Suit. [/quote]
 Zero Suit Samus and Samus with her suit are the same character.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about some Metroid support? We have one character representing the series according to this. [/quote]
Actually.. there are two from Metroid     

Zero Suit Samus and Samus with her Suit. [/quote]
Zero Suit Samus and Samus with her suit are the same character. [/quote]
Different movesets =/= Same Character

Plus their speeds are completely different.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Snoopdogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually.. there are two from Metroid     

Zero Suit Samus and Samus with her Suit. [/quote]
Zero Suit Samus and Samus with her suit are the same character. [/quote]
Different movesets =/= Same Character

Plus their speeds are completely different. [/quote]
 They are the same character.
Samus with Suit transforms into Zero Suit Samus.


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoopdogga said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zero Suit Samus and Samus with her suit are the same character. [/quote]
Different movesets =/= Same Character

Plus their speeds are completely different. [/quote]
They are the same character.
Samus with Suit transforms into Zero Suit Samus. [/quote]
 They are the same character in the fact you'll probably have to play as both in a match. However once you're Zero Suit, you don't have to go back.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 21, 2008)

They aren't the same. They have completely different movesets. 

Thats like saying Zelda and Sheik are the same, which they aren't.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Actually, Odd, you can go back to regular Samus after being in Zero Suit Samus form... just grab the Smash Ball again...

But honestly, I still think the roster is the real deal... or, rather, PART of the real deal.


----------



## Snoopdogga (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Actually, Odd, you can go back to regular Samus after being in Zero Suit Samus form... just grab the Smash Ball again...
> 
> But honestly, I still think the roster is the real deal... or, rather, PART of the real deal.


It's only part of the real deal.
Now, if Vaati was there...   
-_-


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Actually, Odd, you can go back to regular Samus after being in Zero Suit Samus form... just grab the Smash Ball again...
> 
> But honestly, I still think the roster is the real deal... or, rather, PART of the real deal.


 Yea I knew that, I said you don't have to switch back at the cost of someone else possibly getting the smash ball of course.


----------



## Mastersword014 (Jan 21, 2008)

Once again... Boo ya Jigglypuff XD


----------



## ƒish (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh good, they added yet another random pokemon character... horrah.

I wish they'd dumped pikachu and kept pichu... you could make more sexual poses with pichu.

Anyway... yeah, I'm not looking forward to some of these random new characters they're adding... I like some, but others, no... come on, lucario? what the hell is that? ashley? she's a side character in a boring game, give me Leon S. Kennedy.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, Halo 3 is nothing big. After playing with Call of Duty 4 aand Bioshock... yeah, it looks like a remake of Halo 2.

I take full responsibility for the image, though. [/quote]
Halo 3 is amazing. Then again though, this is coming from someone who has only merely touched Halo 1 and 2. Personally, I like it better than CoD4, and BioShock (as you might have previously read) was way too dark for me.

As far as this 35 character roster goes...I'm slightly dissapointed...but then again, I can't really think of any other reasonable-characters to add in... [/quote]
 Bowser Jr.
Ridley
Chibi-Robo


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 21, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo 3 is amazing. Then again though, this is coming from someone who has only merely touched Halo 1 and 2. Personally, I like it better than CoD4, and BioShock (as you might have previously read) was way too dark for me.

As far as this 35 character roster goes...I'm slightly dissapointed...but then again, I can't really think of any other reasonable-characters to add in... [/quote]
Bowser Jr.
Ridley
Chibi-Robo [/quote]
 We already established that Chibi-Robo is a trophy.


----------



## Micah (Jan 21, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bowser Jr.
Ridley
Chibi-Robo [/quote]
We already established that Chibi-Robo is a trophy. [/quote]
 Yeah, I'm still dreaming.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 21, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the roster. I really don't get why anyone wouldn't.

The best roster ever was for the original game.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 22, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## SL92 (Jan 22, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> I like the roster. I really don't get why anyone wouldn't.
> 
> The best roster ever was for the original game.


 'Greed x 20.

It had all the most necessary characters, without any clones (exclude Luigi).


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 22, 2008)

The 35 character roster rumor has been debunked.

http://smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=138617


----------



## SL92 (Jan 22, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> The 35 character roster rumor has been debunked.
> 
> http://smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=138617


The only way to positively debunk a rumor about a game is to be making it or have actually played through it. Brawl may have different rules about trophies than Melee. And if a couple of the most reputable members confirm ROB, there's a good chance he will be in it. Also, it's been established that there may be more than 35 characters and the 35 character roster poster might've been only partially informed. 

Also, with the 21-starting-character roster rumor just popping up, a 35-character roster would be in the same range in starting:unlockable ratios as the two previous games.

There are many things for and against the rumor-one single observation simply can't disprove this rumor.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 22, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 22, 2008)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> The 35 character roster rumor has been debunked.
> 
> http://smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=138617


 I'm really hoping this is true. I am slightly disappointed with the "apparent" roster we've been given, and It just seems odd to me that Sakurai would do polls to see what characters the fans wanted and then leave many of the most wanted out. 


Sorry for the double post  >_<


----------



## Micah (Jan 22, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He put Olimar, Dedede, Meta Knight, Wario, Sonic, and Lucas in.


----------



## TwilightKing (Jan 22, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True, but if you look at the boards, it's obvious what characters are most wanted right now, those being Ridley, Geno, Isaac and Krystal.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 22, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true. He only included about half the most wanted characters in the game. I'm still looking out for Wolf and Krystal, and I'm pretty sure I have prove of Game & Watch returning.     

Some serious evidence is the icon theory, though. It really makes sense.


----------

